# Southern Arizona FP



## Weldon0405 (Jul 3, 2021)

Here is one of my most recent fountain pens. I cast the blank in house with colors reminiscent of my time in southeastern AZ since that is where I started pen making.


----------



## magpens (Jul 3, 2021)

Very B*E*A*U*T*I*F*U*L !!!!

I love the color combinations ..... perfect for an "Arizona" pen !!!


----------



## CjG78 (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks beautiful mate!


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 5, 2021)

I like how the blue transitions to browns. Sky to earth.


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jul 6, 2021)

Penultimate said:


> I like how the blue transitions to browns. Sky to earth.


Thank you. That is precisely what I was going for in mimicking the Arizona landscape and vast sky.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 7, 2021)

Great Job!


----------

